# Seiko With An Orange Bezel



## antonbhoy (Jun 24, 2010)

Hi folks, newbie here. I've alway liked the Omega Seamaster Planet Ocean that has the orange bezel, but the price tag is a bit off putting, so I'm looking for a simillar Seiko, (or other Jap brand), at a more appealing price. Can anyone guide me in the right direction?

Cheers,

Anthony


----------



## clockworks (Apr 11, 2010)

I was only thinking the other day how I'd like to mod a Seiko with an orange bezel insert like the PO, or a green one like the Rolex LV. Seems strange that you can get all sorts of funky dials for the 6309, 7002 and 007, but no really fancy bezels. All I've found is a green insert for an 031/033.


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

antonbhoy said:


> Hi folks, newbie here. I've alway liked the Omega Seamaster Planet Ocean that has the orange bezel, but the price tag is a bit off putting, so I'm looking for a simillar Seiko, (or other Jap brand), at a more appealing price. Can anyone guide me in the right direction?
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Anthony


Don't know if it has to be only japanese for you, but... what about this?










I have one but the Black PO version...










These are all automatic watches made in China but they are fantastic for the money IMO...


----------



## antonbhoy (Jun 24, 2010)

Good call Kutusov, I'll have a look on the web for that.


----------



## zed4130 (Jun 25, 2009)

Herc do this with a orange bezel, i had this for a while and it worked great, i have another herc now and all good,

http://www.hercwatch.com/en-us/products/herc%20mens%20sporty/HERC%20AUTOMATIC%20WATCH%20178%20SERIES/


----------



## r00barb (Jun 3, 2008)

Yobokies does the parts to make a PO look a like based on the Seiko SKX007 i believe..

http://s161.photobucket.com/albums/t208/yobokies/Mods/?action=view&current=IMG_2768.jpg

In the pic above looks like he has flipped the dial round so the crown is at 10 to mimic the HEV on the PO.

Harold normally sells the parts to do the mods yourself or you can tell him what you want and he can sell the complete modded watch. Ive already bought a modded watch directly from him and service was great.


----------



## clockworks (Apr 11, 2010)

Excellent - I didn't spot that on his site.

I'll have to look into that mod.


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

clockworks said:


> Excellent - I didn't spot that on his site.
> 
> I'll have to look into that mod.


If your are not a diver, you can't go wrong with the Alpha. I understand most people fear buying it, being so cheap and all... I thought like that too until I got 1 and now own 4 Alphas and they are all unbelievable value for the money. You can also easly get one from within the EU, if you don't want to buy from HK.

Cheers and do let us see you'll get!


----------



## zed4130 (Jun 25, 2009)

I got my herc from this ebayer and i had it in 5days good prices on his sales,

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/HERC-Automatic-Mens-Sporty-Diving-Watch-H178ORO-/220627352443?cmd=ViewItem&pt=Wristwatches&hash=item335e6a3b7b


----------



## clockworks (Apr 11, 2010)

zed4130 said:


> I got my herc from this ebayer and i had it in 5days good prices on his sales,
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/HERC-Automatic-Mens-Sporty-Diving-Watch-H178ORO-/220627352443?cmd=ViewItem&pt=Wristwatches&hash=item335e6a3b7b


Looks good, but I've not had much luck with those Chinese "chrono-lookalike" movements.


----------



## antonbhoy (Jun 24, 2010)

I decided to go for the Alpha. Managed to get one for Â£64 new. I'll need to get pics of my watches uploaded on here soonish.


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

antonbhoy said:


> I decided to go for the Alpha. Managed to get one for Â£64 new. I'll need to get pics of my watches uploaded on here soonish.


Told you so!! No better choice!! :thumbsup:

Are you happy with it?


----------



## antonbhoy (Jun 24, 2010)

Very good value for money. I've only had it a couple of hours, and I'm impressed with it. Quite a weight to it as well. :thumbsup:

Most folk at my work liked it too


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

antonbhoy said:


> Very good value for money. I've only had it a couple of hours, and I'm impressed with it. Quite a weight to it as well. :thumbsup:
> 
> Most folk at my work liked it too


Glad ypo're happy with it! Wear it in good health!


----------

